# MK4 interior



## CDub011.8 (Apr 24, 2011)

trying to avoid the dealership. best website?


----------



## CDub011.8 (Apr 24, 2011)

for parts*


----------



## cheapthrills (Sep 27, 2005)

try german auto parts


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

What are you looking to do? I have a bunch of grey interior parts and some blk trim and other stuff like whole blk leather seats front and back. here's a listing i have with some of the stuff i have http://elpaso.en.craigslist.org/pts/2455052665.html


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

i need a new carpet anyone got any info on those?


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Si Trav said:


> i need a new carpet anyone got any info on those?


You can get an overlay done for about $300. Its it basically stretching and gluing and unbacked carpet to the face of your existing one. I do them to save on cost and fitment issues for wholesalers and they love them. I did one in my cabby and my Toyota pickup and they hold up pretty good. 

Its just a suggestion for you.


----------



## CDub011.8 (Apr 24, 2011)

VR6R0ME03 said:


> What are you looking to do? I have a bunch of grey interior parts and some blk trim and other stuff like whole blk leather seats front and back. here's a listing i have with some of the stuff i have http://elpaso.en.craigslist.org/pts/2455052665.html


interested in the black door trim and the mats. what do you have left?
also in need of the entire rear console assembly.


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

PM'd


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

Si Trav said:


> i need a new carpet anyone got any info on those?


 I have full gray carpet for the car if you still need it.


----------

